# Help plz



## Acinco (2 mo ago)

22 model S
Charged it to 90% 
Unplugged it… 2 or 3 days later while parked the battery drained to 74%
any ideas why?Everything was off I believe thanks in advance for ur help.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Not sleeping, Sentry, ...


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Acinco said:


> Everything was off I believe


Was sentry mode off? That is very believable drain if sentry mode was on the whole time.

I have also had periods of time where WiFi keeps my model X awake, leading to losses around 5%/day. Turning WiFi off via the car doesn’t work - it constantly turns it back on. I block the car from my WiFi router, and that fixes the problem.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Go through this list.



garsh said:


> There's a whole list of things to prevent battery drain.
> 
> Turn off smart summon standby (picture)
> Turn off sentry mode
> ...


----------



## wa4yih (3 mo ago)

Sentry mode is generally the culprit. 
Also, don't check the car status with the app, that wakes the car


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Most likely sentry active.. if this is at home or a safe place, add that location as HOME or WORK or FAVORITE and then exclude those locations for SENTRY mode. That amount of drain SOUNDS like a sentry drain, it’s actually LOW for ”2-3 days” of being parked. 

Also make sure you don’t have cabin temperature control on, keeping the heater active over a 48-72 hour period when it’s COLD could certainly drain about that much battery.


----------

